# My Solo Album "Brand New World" is out! (Inspiring Soaring Epic Score)



## Andrajas (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello fellow colleagues,
Would like to share my latest album that just got released. Was a long journey to finish it, but I'm exited to finally be able to share it. Its an album meant for TV etc, but hopefully some of the cues is enjoyable to listen to outside of picture. If you like epic, inspirational, uplifting music, it might be something for you 

Published by Songs To Your Eyes.



Let me know what you think! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 26, 2021)

Congratulations, Andreas! Hope you find an enthusiastic audience for your work.


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 26, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Congratulations, Andreas! Hope you find an enthusiastic audience for your work.


thanks man!


----------



## Andrajas (Jul 30, 2021)

Spotify link for those who prefer that: 
https://open.spotify.com/album/66lBWCsEkCMoMJnxIkHyXI


----------

